
[pdf] Selfie and the Basics: single-file C compiler, MIPS emulator and hypervisor - matt_d
http://www.cs.uni-salzburg.at/~ck/content/publications/conferences/Onward17-Selfie.pdf
======
akkartik
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13778353](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13778353)

